# Who was Frodo's Best friend?



## Maeglin

Who do you think was Frodo's best friend of all of his friends, and why?


----------



## Aulë

There is no debate needed here
The obvious answer is Sam


----------



## Ecthelion

I also think its Sam, I mean they traveled from one side of Arda to the other and destroyed the ring of power together well sort of, but you get the picture.


----------



## elvish-queen

Ok, who voted for Pippin??
I mean, Sam was inseparable from Frodo, so who do you think was his best friend??


----------



## Lantarion

I obviously voted for Sam.. But at times it does seem to be a rather Master - Servant relationship..
I mean, Sam always calls Frodo Master.. And we don't see Frodo correcting him or telling him not to..


----------



## Celebthôl

if i remember rightly in the book it was Pippin and in the film it was Sam!!


----------



## MrFrodo

I think sam is his best friend but id like to think maybe merry or pippin could have been. I think outside the movie EW got on better with BB and DM because they were nearer his age so in the movie you feel pip and merry are closer.


----------



## Aglarthalion

Samwise was Frodo's best friend. I mean, Sam was the only of the Fellowship to come with Frodo at the end of FotR, and the devotion and loyalty Sam shows to Frodo is very deep and honest.


----------



## FoolOfATook

Even though I know that Sam was Frodo's best friend, I must admit that I voted for Pippin on general principle.


----------



## Elbereth

According to the book:



> " Some of Frodo's friends came to help him with the packing: there was Fredegar Bolger and Folco Boffin, and of course his special friends Pippin Took and Merry Brandybuck."



So I guess my answer would have to be Pippin and Merry.


----------



## Wulf of Dunland

Obviously Samwise the Brave.


----------



## Gothmog

I have not voted on this but let us first look at what happened.

At the begining of the book Sam, Merry and Pippin would not let Frodo leave the Shire alone, all three traveled with him. In the Council of Elrond again the three would not allow him to go without them. Indeed Merry and Pippin were ready to follow along behind if they were not in the Fellowship. Sam was inseperable from Frodo as was shown by his slipping into the Council even though he was not supposed to be there.
Sam would not let Frodo go to Mordor alone. Why did Merry and Pippin not follow as well? They were being carried off by Orcs.

So I would say that all three of the Hobbits were very good friends of Frodo and if it were possible would have gone with him to Mordor.


----------



## Gandalf White

I totally agree with you Gothmog. I voted for Sam though. Even if all three were very good friends of Frodo, Sam was able to stick with Frodo longer, making him a better friend. Understand me, I'm not bashing Merry and Pippin, it's just that Sam was able to develop a deeper friendship with Frodo because of what they went through together.


----------



## Aragorn21

I think that Merry and Pippen were Frodo's best friends until he and Sam went to mordor, after that it's most definately Sam.

(I voted Sam)


----------



## lossenandunewen

*sam*

i voted for sam, for pippen and merry may have begun as frodo's best friends, sam definately ended up being that. They were inseperable, and i believe a bond was formed that might even be a bit more then we may think. They are very together, Frodo being the trusting one with the ring, and sam being ever suspicious of those around him and being the one willing to die for Frodo. When Merry and Pippen get taken by the orcs, Frodo has already decided to leave on his own, and yet he still lets Sam come along. I doubt he would allow two more to tag along.

But then again, some of my friends believe it is a subconcious hatred for Sam that made Frodo let him come, because Frodo know the chances for survival are slim. After all, what can one two hobbits do to a growing army of orcs? and sauron on top of that.


----------



## gandalfthegreat

Ok this is how I break it down.

Aragorn- Best friend when protection is needed.

Gandalf- Best friend when guidance is needed.

Merry and Pippin- The Best friends when his moral is low, and needs to laugh.

Samwise Gamgee- Best Friend all around.

-*Gandalf*-

P.S.- They all are very good friends, but each is very much more so in certain situations.


----------



## Ancalagon

It surprises me that Bilbo is not on this list! Surely he was Frodo's longest and most firm friend of all. As has been pointed out, Sam is Frodo's faithful servant and of course is a friend, but not his best. Gandalf would come closer if it were between he and Sam, imho.


----------



## Starbrow

I think at the beginning of the book, you could say it was Bilbo, Merry and/or Pippin. Sam was not considered an equal. But by the end, after the journey to Mordor, I think Sam had become his best friend. After the horrors they went through together, I don't think Frodo saw Sam as someone of a lower status anymore. They had become equals who depended on each other. Sam, however, probably did not think himself the equal of Frodo.


----------



## Bucky

I would've voted for........


*THE RING*


----------



## Alcuin

Sam not only becomes Frodo’s best friend, he becomes Frodo’s heir, and thus by extension, Bilbo’s as well. Frodo lived with Sam and his wife Rosie for two-and-a-half years after the destruction of the Ring, and upon his departure placed a blessing and benediction upon him and his descendants. Sam’s family, surnamed Gardner, and that of his daughter Elanor, the Fairbairns of Westmarch, take their places among the leading families of The Shire, along with the Took, Brandybuck, and Baggins clans.


----------



## Maeglin

Wow, _I_ started this thread? Over six years ago? I just saw the title a couple minutes ago after not being on here in nearly a month and thought to myself, "that looks like some generic thought/thread I would have brought up just for the heck of it to get discussion going but really has no bearing on the story (or maybe that's the corruption of pursuing graduate studies in literary criticism speaking) back in high school." 

Anyway, I also happened to notice that I never voted in my own poll, so I went ahead and decided on Sam. I'm really not sure how I could have ever thought differently, aside from the master/servant dynamic which really wasn't enforced at all.


----------



## EdBurke

I answered Merry for the simple reason that it mentions early in the Fellowship that he is Frodo's best friend. 

The other major reason was my desire to seem controversial


----------



## iasc

Even if it was Pippin or Merry at the start, Sam became Frodo's best friend on the trip to Mordor if not before. You can't really pick anyone else I don't think. There has been enough things said about it so I'll leave it at that


----------



## Bucky

The Witch-king of Angmar.


----------



## Gothmog

Bucky said:


> The Witch-king of Angmar.



Well, he certainly tried hard enough to become that on weather-top, Didn't want Frodo to leave his side


----------



## cssmith12

It has to be Sam the only other person who could even be talked about would be gandalf because frodo looked up to gim but Sam was by far Frodos best friend


----------



## Aglarband

By the end of the Journey it was Sam, however I would say he was probably less of a friend to Sam when they first set out from the Shire. When you start the Fellowship it seems as if Frodo views Sam as more of a servant and throughout the story the master servant relationship evolves into a real friendship. If I remember correctly the language used by Frodo in Book 1 changes significantly in comparison to Books 4-6.


----------



## Môrroch

I voted for Sam. As mentioned above, he may have been closer to Bilbo, Pippin or Merry at the beginning, but in the end, Sam was his best friend.


----------



## Confusticated

Even if Sam was not the "best friend" before it all happened, he damn sure was in Mordor and ever after. Other friends might have done the same for Frodo, but they weren't given the chance.


----------



## patrick8798

At the start of the books, *Frodo's* *best* friends are Merry and Pippin. But at the end of the Fellowship of the Rings and so forth, Samwise Gamgee reveals himself as *Frodo's* true *friend* and companion.

--------------------------------------------------
Cheap Flights
Barcelona Flight


----------



## Persephone

Merry and Pippin were Frodo's relatives, were they not? Cousins I think. So, it's quite easy for them to be close. But when we say best friend, it's someone Frodo hangs out with and that is none other than Sam. Frodo can't shake him off. Sam followed him to the undying lands, didn't he? 

I love Sam... :*rolleyes:


----------



## host of eldar

friendship gains importance at bad times. before the fellowship it could be bilbo or else but it is certain that samwise was the best friend during the long journey and after.. remember that frodo replaced himself with sam before leaving middle earth. that is my opinion


----------



## TolkiensGirl

Considering he called Sam "friend of friends" in ROTK, I assume he was his BF.


----------



## PaigeSinclaire88

I actually feel that Gandalf was his best friend. But not in the giggling and watching movies, i feel he's his best friend in the same way my grandfather is my best friend.


----------

